# Aquatic Photography Forum (check it out)



## paradise (Mar 31, 2005)

hey everyone

I am new here, thought of introducing myself. I am Edward Greenberg, I run a very popular site called Aquatic Photography Forum (APF).  It's a place for fellow Aquatic Photography Enthusiasts to share info and get better.  I have 9 aquariums at home, of various sizes and environments (fresh, saltwater...) and LOVE to shoot fish.  Here are some samples:

Assorted Saltwater  (older, Canon 300D, 100mm Macro, no flash)
==================
















Severum pics (Canon 20D, 100mm Macro, ISO 1,600, no flash)
============
Face closeup





Closeup of the Dorsal fin





Closeup of the tail fin





Misc pics  (Canon 20D, 50mm 1.8, no flash)
=========
Guppy (fancy, German)





Catfish


----------

